# new pacman setup



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

old


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

new
have under tank heat pad, split the tank into 2 sides, 1 with gravel and water, the other with bed-a-beast. Before we only had a mesh lid and had to mist it like 4 times a day, but I also got a glass lid to keep in the moisture


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

sick


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

awesome!....just monitor the heater if it is on the bottom...if it seems to be really hot...move the pad to the back or side.

btw..there should be a warm side and a cool side to your tank so the frog can choose the spot that is best..looks like you did a good job with splitting the tank into a wet/dry style

Props!









Eden


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks guys, 
the heater is almost totaly on the side with the bed-a-beast, I know common rule is to put the heater on the side under the water bowl, but he has always spent his time in the bed-a-beast so i'm going to try it for a month or so over there. The temp ranges in his tank from low 80's to low 70's so he has his choice. So far he has spent most of his time in the 82 deg bed-a-beast.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice, i like it alot. I have been thinking lately to start a pacman tank.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

very cool, i like the gravel pool instead of a water dish. how big is the tank


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> very cool, i like the gravel pool instead of a water dish. how big is the tank
> [snapback]901914[/snapback]​


10g


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice setup, makes it look bigger than a 10!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^^^^^^

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

That setup looks cool,









been wanting to do something similar with my pacman setup, just havent got round to it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats is a perfect setup for a horned frog


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> That setup looks cool,:nod:
> 
> been wanting to do something similar with my pacman setup, just havent got round to it
> 
> ...


 it took me 6 months to finaly get around to it, he seems to like it a ton, also he ate his first fish the other day. He never wanted to eat them before, his new surroundings must have put him in a better mood.


----------

